# Is my guinea pig lonely??



## XbecksX (Apr 20, 2008)

Right so I was supposed to get two guinea pigs, but ended up just getting the one. A little girl and we called her Edie, She is lovely and we decided to keep her inside so she is not on her own. 
We have two little chihuahuas who love her and keep her company. 

The only this is that she makes a lot of noises. just wondered whether that is a sign of loneliness or if there is anyway of knowing whether she is lonely or not???


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

doubt it, g-pigs aren't fussy lol i think the chins will keep her company fine.

they are much noisier than chins so she may just be chattering away. if she's making lots of "brr" noises then shes happy,. low pitched squeeks are usually chattering.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guineas do like to chatter, they are very social little animals though, they really do best with a friend. How old is she? I would really recommend getting her a little friend, a female would be best, and really, a second wouldn't require a lot more room. Hearing two piggies chattering between themselves is lovely


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Ideally guinea pigs should live in a pair or in a herd. No-one can be with there pigs for 24 hours a day, my guess is she is lonely. Maybe you should consider getting her a friend. The interaction between 2 pigs is lovely.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i got a single female and kept her on her own. she was always really scared, even after daily handling. so i got her a friend, who she bullies a bit but they get on okay. to be honest, i dont think it has made much differance! i suppose it is nice for them to have pigger chat!


----------

